# Deluxe film laboratories, denham, bucks, june 16



## Winch It In (Jun 21, 2016)

*DELUXE FILM LABORATORIES*

Ive been keeping my eye on this place for the last couple of years and being local to the area.
Found out this place was being knocked down and part converted into housing. So I thought I would take a look before its Gone forever... This place is massive with loads of different sound recording rooms various film previewing cinemas. Powerhouses and plenty of pipes. I have not posted for a while but still have been out and about.

On with the history-


​Alexander Korda (1893 – 1956) purchased a country house and estate at Denham for the sum of 15,000 in 1936, with the idea of building a studio in the grounds. How he managed to obtain planning permission in a Green Belt area was always a mystery but he was accustomed to getting his own way. He was determined to make Denham the finest studio outside of Hollywood and sent to California for studio architects to make it as up to date as possible.




One of only five buildings in Britain by the founder of the Bauhaus, Walter Gropius (in collaboration with Maxwell Fry). For film producer Alexander Korda. The 1936 former Rank Film Processing laboratory building in Denham (now Deluxe) is the last surviving building of the original Denham Film Studio complex. The building represents one of very few surviving examples of industrial architecture of the Modern Movement in England and was Grade II listed in 1985.




Deluxe (formerly Rank) Film Laboratories is a leading motion-picture film processor. In order to maintain its leadership position in the industry, Deluxe expanded its existing facility in Denham.

In its heyday the laboratory was the largest and most advanced outside of Hollywood, producing more than 500 million feet of film per year on site, with completed films distributed to cinemas around the world.




During the 1930s more than 1,200 people were employed at Denham and even into the late 1970s there were some 700 employees at the complex.

The 1,680m² addition use to house three high-speed film processing machines that run at a maximum speed of 228 meters per minute. The advanced technology equipment more than doubles the output capacity of the facility.
Films produced and edited on site include: Brief Encounter, The Great Escape, Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back, Star Wars: Return of the Jedi, Tomorrow Never Dies, ET, Superman 1,2 & 3, GoldenEye, Eyes Wide Shut, Quantum of Solace and Skyfall .




Stanley Kubrick was known to be a fan, and would insist that his films were processed there, while more recently, Steven Spielberg used Deluxe in Denham for the processing of his Oscar nominated film War Horse.

Work stopped at Deluxe for the final time on Friday, March 21, with many of the employees opting to retire and others going on to continue working in the film industry. A film processing laboratory with an iconic name from the golden age of film is to close its doors after 78 years.

Future plans for the site.
The listed building is to be converted into apartments by means of cutting a new atrium court into the deep plan production area – the existing preview cinemas are retained as a final link to the history of film on this site. The scheme creates 246 new dwellings, and our role has been to carry out a detailed assessment of the existing listed building, and to assist in the scheme design of the site’s new buildings.

Rank Film Labs Denham 1950s to 2000 - YouTube
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZ4tcX5wJ8k

1970's

​ 2016​








Outside​















Tanks, pumps and pipe work are situated on the first floor together with a new main electrical switch room that serves both the old and new film processing areas.
















Deluxe’s operational activities are carried out on the second floor. Mechanical services are located. Because of the corrosive nature of film processing chemicals, the expansion incorporates special floor and wall treatments as well as plastic piping, stainless-steel pipe supports and glass reinforced plastic walkways.













More from inside​





















Film Vaults​












Few more photos can be found here:http://s971.photobucket.com/user/WinchItIn/library/FINAL%20CUT%20JUNE%2016?sort=3&page=1

Thanks for looking, Barney.


----------



## freeclimb (Jun 21, 2016)

That looks like a great place, Was there lots of film about?


----------



## krela (Jun 21, 2016)

That's a real piece of history, thanks Barney.


----------



## Brewtal (Jun 21, 2016)

Wow what a place! Good work capturing it and sharing it with us before its gone. Great write up and pics!


----------



## smiler (Jun 21, 2016)

Lovely unmolested clean site, even the bins are still in place, great report and pics, I loved it, Thanks


----------



## HughieD (Jun 21, 2016)

Wow...that is a bit different. Thanks for sharing...


----------



## mookster (Jun 21, 2016)

Oh nice! That's on the list now for sure...


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jun 21, 2016)

Very nicely done. Although the 'Green Belt' regs were somewhat different during the inter war years, the magic word that always brought the 'Approved' Stamp down with a thump was JOBS!


----------



## Bones out (Jun 21, 2016)

Oh my days! What a find.

Thank you, that's fab that is.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jun 21, 2016)

That's very interesting. A good write up and I like the comments in between pictures.


----------



## Winch It In (Jun 22, 2016)

> That looks like a great place, Was there lots of film about?



Only a couple of rooms had film rolls in. Did find a hard copy of Robocop though.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 22, 2016)

Beautiful facade of main building a cracking example of Deco.First class write up and images. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fluffy5518 (Jun 23, 2016)

Another one bites the dust for yet more tacky boxes ...... Great report and write up !! Good to have you back Winch .... !!


----------



## Winch It In (Jun 25, 2016)

fluffy5518 said:


> Another one bites the dust for yet more tacky boxes ...... Great report and write up !! Good to have you back Winch .... !!


Cheers Buddy, I've been doing the odd explore.


----------



## sYnc_below (Jun 26, 2016)

Well done for putting the work in on the recon buddy and getting in there quickly.....that's the way do do 'splores 

Excellent pix.....put some more up if you have them...?


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 7, 2016)

Wow that's fantastic! 
Hats off for the history / historical photos too!


----------



## Graham496 (Aug 2, 2016)

I worked here for 33years. Very sad to see it like this but it brings back many happy memories.


----------



## ReverendJT (Sep 2, 2016)

Nice pictures and report. I think my mother worked here in the early 80s. This goes straight to the top of my list.


----------



## mookster (Sep 2, 2016)

ReverendJT said:


> Nice pictures and report. I think my mother worked here in the early 80s. This goes straight to the top of my list.



Too late now man, given the rate they were stripping it and with demolition equipment on site back in July when myself and Landie Man visited I doubt there will be anything left bar the listed parts which were being rapidly stripped.


----------



## ReverendJT (Sep 3, 2016)

mookster said:


> Too late now man, given the rate they were stripping it and with demolition equipment on site back in July when myself and Landie Man visited I doubt there will be anything left bar the listed parts which were being rapidly stripped.


Ah shame! Thanks for the heads up, you saved us a wasted trip.


----------

